# Pillar Molds Advice



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds like you have a metal mold that makes a 9-1/2" tall pillar candle. Is it 3" wide? I do not use metal molds so maybe someone else can be more specific with their help. 

In the meantime, for this size mold you should probably have your wax hotter and the metal mold should probably be warmed a bit. Some people use a mold release on metals and some put them in the freezer later to help the candle pop out. Apparently a mold "putty" is used to seal the wick hole before pouring.

You will need to do fixing with the bigger candles molds, so, yes, you will need to top it up as the wax shrinks/cools.

From what I have read about the metal molds, I am glad I use the flex molds.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah 3" wide with a flat top, I don't like the pointed top ones.

Interesting about pouring hotter, is there a specific reason? 

Flex molds sound interesting, I just found some on Mannlake PM500 through to 504, have you or anyone used these? are they a flat top?

Thanks


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Bright Eyes said:


> Flex molds sound interesting, I just found some on Mannlake PM500 through to 504, have you or anyone used these? are they a flat top?
> 
> Thanks


 all their flex molds are very good quality and soooo much better results than the metal molds you'll never regret going with the flex...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

If you think flex molds (urethane) are good, try silicone molds........they're the best!!.......I find lots of them on Ebay. Penguin Molds (an Ebay seller) has lots of them........

Larry


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

I have used metal, flex, and silicone molds. Each has its advantages and all can be used successfully. Metal are the most challenging. You probably need to pour hotter- maybe 170 or so. This will result in fewer pour lines. Always use a mold release. I use a silicone spray. Place the mold on top of a moist sponge to prevent leakage thru the wick hole. Flex and silicone can be very expensive but if you are going to pour many candles the cost per candle becomes doable especially considering the ease of use and the many possibilities of different shapes.

There are times when metal molds work like a charm and there are times when you might as well watch TV. Don't know why!

Good luck.
Candlaman


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I haven't used metal molds for pillar, but use them exclusively for large votives, and all of my tapers. I do use silicone release, but once they been used a lot I don't have to spray every time. Ditto to candlaman's advice about pouring a little hotter. The metal is thin and cools the wax faster than a silicone mold. I've found that if some wax sticks to the side of a metal mold, I can scrape it off(not with anything metal) heat in the oven upside down, and polish out with an old nylon stocking, then spray with release before using again.


----------

